# Control of a Dictator: Beauty and the Feast



## tomboy27 (Jun 9, 2014)

October 14th 1962

"The situation in Europe is reaching melting point. The Dictator of the tiny nation of Ravenia, Sebastian Marlowe is threatening neighbouring countries in mid Eastern Europe with supposed dangerous chemical weapons. Marlowe the reigning monarch is known for his violent attacks sometimes on his own civilians and his totalitarian regime have long been a concern for the U.N and the G8 Leaders, who are due to hold a meeting tomorrow morning in Helsinki to discuss the situation in Ravenia. Until then this is Sally Goldman reporting for BBC news, London."

"The over opinionated foreign journalists once again doubt my integrity."

A tall muscular man commands his servants to turn of a large television. The man sits upon an enormous throne fit for a king looking irritated by what he had just witnessed. 

" Our neighbouring nations are enduring floundering economy's under inept leaders, consider my planned invasion of our allied states to be a mere annexation of neighbourly resources." The man states. 

"Of course my liege." A male servant replies looking somewhat nervous around Marlowe.

Marlowe was a man in his early thirties with notable cold blue eyes, dark hair and a hint of an accent that he had learned mainly to speak without following his years of education at Oxford University. 

Following his return to the country of his birth under mysterious circumstances Marlowe rose to power in Ravenia and seized the throne for himself following the previous king's death. He had learned to rule Ravenia with an iron fist in order to prevent an uprising similar to his own, he had learned that fear was the ultimate tool of control and the key to establishing his dictatorship in the country. 

Despite his maniacal tendencies Marlowe was also a man of great culture studying the works of Shakespeare and Rabelais and considered his genius to be on par with history's greatest linguists and scholars a factor behind his total superiority complex to the western world which he had learned to regard as 'insects' due to their continued interference in what he dubbed his birth right. 

Another notable preference of Marlowe's was his taste in women. Partly inspired by the traditional image of beauty for women in Ravenia, Marlowe was mainly interested in larger women, particularly those that gained weight in their adult years. Marlowe compared the ripening of a woman to the blossoming of a flower in spring, an act of fate and destiny to be enjoyed and savoured. 

On the other hand on the other side of Europe in Islington North London journalist Kat Robinson starts to prepare for work. Kat, had been from a more working class family but had worked her way up to hold a respectable journalism job working for the sunday times as a Foreign Affairs reporter. A helpful factor in securing her job however was also her incredible looks. Kat was a raven haired Beauty with cat like blue eyes and a perfect trim figure that would never pass the 115 lbs mark or god forbid an intense diet plan would be soon to follow. 

As she strolled to work that day she had spent the early morning glued to the television, getting her head around the goings on in Central Europe. Reports that haunted her considering her knowledge of what was likely to be asked of her this morning. 

" So might as well tell me what you have planned." Kat announced as she walked into her editors office, belonging to Mr Nottingham. 

Before he could even dip his chocolate digestive into his tea the man in his early sixties broke to her what she knew was inevitable.

" Look Kat we want you there, this is to big a story to report on to just ignore for safety reasons." Nottingham replied taking his seat for the first time in the morning.

" Oh I understand I just wish you could give more notice before I'm about to be jetted of to a war-zone." Kat replied with an element of disdain in her lips.

" Well you know better than most that this industry relies solely on current affairs and we just have to improvise with the times and do our jobs." Nottingham stated taking a bite out of his biscuit.

" So what do you want me to do" She asked after letting out a prolonged sigh. 

" Well this is a little different to the normal reporting of general affairs. We've sent reporters to Ravenia before, Marlowe can be a sucker for the worlds press when he wants to be, I'm sure he must view it as some form of propaganda if the press portray him as some form of tolerant figure with his peoples interest at heart. In the past he's even allowed the BBC entry into the country. Fortunately for us a colleague of mine Walter Flannigan interviewed Marlowe years ago, and got on his better side it's fair to say Marlowe has more of a soft side for this news agency. We'll need you to be there and conduct a general interview with Marlowe and report on the situation out there. 2 weeks and that will be it. Nottingham lectured her severely over the next three hours with the ins and outs of the trip. 

"Then I trust everything will be in order" Nottingham continued knowing the inevitability of what Robinson was about to ask.

" Not quite" Kat replied.

" Here it comes" Nottingham thought to himself.

" I want my salary increased, in fact doubled" she replied with an eyebrow raised on the spectacled head of Nottingham.

" I wouldn't push your luck, miss Robinson, their are a lot of journalists in their who would easily do what you're doing, for frankly a lot less. Nottingham questioned.

" True but their not the ones who have to meet Sebastian Marlowe now are they" She casually answered and walking right out of the room. She knew full well she was a hot commodity and it was important to her like Marlowe that she could be a total control freak.

Whilst later that day she packed her bags and headed straight for the airport.


----------



## Ssaylleb (Jun 10, 2014)

Heheh can't wait to see what Marlowe does to her trim body


----------



## tomboy27 (Jun 11, 2014)

Following a rather rushed flight to Poland, Kat finally landed at 1:am in the morning.

The plan was to get to Poland, a bordering country of Ravenia and then for her to be escorted into Ravenia via a helicopter. In honour of Walter Flanigan the journalist that had befriended Sebastian Marlowe years prior a British embassy had been established in Ravenia's Capital city Vitersburg and was were Kat had been assigned to stay for her time in Ravenia. 

Kat had managed just a meagre bowl of cereal for breakfast and as she fixed herself for the cold weather outside was introduced by the hotel staff to a man in his mid forties with a thin ginger moustache.

"Good morning Mrs Robinson" the man addressed her as.

" It's miss actually" she responded.

" And just who might you be?" She questioned the rather enthusiastic man.

" My name is Dimitri Kersakov, I am a member of the Ravenian airforce and I have been sent on personal request from Sebastian Marlowe to escort you directly to my lordship's presence."

"Well I'm glad to see that he doesn't lack in modesty." Kat sarcastically replied with a wry grin.

Within an instant the cheery expression in Dimitri's face vanished, replaced by a cold emotionless glare.

" Now you wouldn't won't to speak ill of my king would you." He uttered in a cold commanding voice.

Kat was beginning to see why Ravenia was considered such a threat to world peace. She had only just meet a native and the psychotic tendencies were well on display.

Eager to change the topic Kat felt no choice but to say "Well I think we should get a move on, were not gonna live forever."

She realised later that might not have been the best of phrases to use, knowing she would soon be face to face with a brutal tyrant.

And with that Dimitri's warmth seemed to return.

" Right you are, it us unwise to keep his leadership waiting, come with me." 

Within minutes Kat was escorted to the helipad on top of the hotel and along with Dimitri descended of into the sky's.

The helicopter journey was no more pleasurable than the late plane journey the night prior. Kat struggled to make any real conversation with Dimitri knowing his incredibly defensive stance in regards to Marlowe and Ravenia.

" So you must know a lot about Marlowe I take it." Kat asked trying to make some sort of conversation. 

"Only what has been revealed to us, he rarely makes public appearances, but it has been said that he is the child of the God's." Dimitri answered in a purposeful tone.

At that moment Kat wanted to role her eyes at what this brain washed sheep had just said, but didn't and instead saw an opportunity to grasp what the Raverean public thought of Marlowe.

"Wow, a child of the God's you say go on explain" Kat questioned further.

"He protects Ravenia from all of the threats and wars we have faced, and he believes that every mythology has source in truth he accumulates his rise to power as the work of fate, a higher power if you will." Dimitri seemed to take an enjoyment in describing his kings self proclaimed omnipotence. 

"And do people believe him" Kat said knowing she would be facing an inevitable scolding. 

"Marlowe's beliefs were not founded by himself. The ancient tribes of Ravenia believed in God's of fertility and sustenance that bestowed great power to visitors of Ravenia, that would go on to became great leaders and founders of empires. The two great wars of human history left Ravenia's empires in tatters, Marlowe is merely returning them to their states of power." Dimitri replied in a deliberate style.

"Marlowe left Ravenia in his youth I'm trusting you believe his return means he is one of those visitors who will be given some sort of power." Kat replied some what intrigued by Dimitri's stories of Raverean mythology. 

" Since Marlowe's rise to power fifteen years ago, as a man barley out of adolescence, only great things have happened, our economy has improved and our birth right has increased, we are better of this way." Dimitri answered.

" But you're not free are you" Kat replied knowing she was about to touch a nerve. 

" Freedom is the word you western vultures use to describe you're spoilt cynical attitude, our leader gives us strength, security and unity in ways you would not imagine." Dimitri's response to this question was far more cold more in tune with their conversation in the hotel.

From that point forward the atmosphere in the helicopter between the two soured and neither hardly spoke a word to each other throughout most of the journey. 

For much of the journey Kat had noticed the land below to be largely barren, without a shred of a green patch of foliage to be spotted, in-between cavernous valleys and snow topped mountain peaks. 

But as the helicopter closed in further on Ravenia it was apparent that the land seemed far more fertile with lush green fields and clear blue lakes to make even the Garden of Eden blush. 

The tiny land locked country seemed to exist in a world of its own sandwiched between peaks and gorges of the highest degree and Kat sensed instantly why Ravenia would be such a difficult nation to invade. 

The helicopter landed on top of a building that Kat had speculated must be the British embassy. 

And with one turn to her Dimitri spoke such sudden words "Before you settle down in you're nice little home, you should know our lordship has requested you're presence immediately."


----------



## tomboy27 (Jun 12, 2014)

Feel free to comment, feedback is welcomed


----------



## mumbo (Jun 13, 2014)

Bring on the meat!


----------



## tomboy27 (Jun 15, 2014)

"This way" Dimitri demanded tugging at Kat's arm. 

She had been whisked away from the far more comfy setting of the British Embassy and taken into a black car. 

"It would be nice to know were you are taking me." Kat asked feeling a little bewildered by how quickly she was being whisked away.

"Like I said" Dimitri answered. "Our king has requested your presence immediately. It would be unwise to keep him waiting."

The rather enforcing car journey did allow Kat to gain a visual understanding of the communities within Ravenia. Little was known about the life within the borders of Ravenia due to its political lockdown. 

Kat had learned to expect grey, dull architecture of Ravenia. As grey as much of the political climate of this part of the world. 

However she had to admit she was pleasantly surprised. Rather than grey communist blocks. Vitersburg was filled with colourful small villages with vibrant 17th century cottages every one painted to another astoundingly beautiful colour pallet. 

Rather than armed guards she noticed children freely playing in the street. Rather than high barbed wire walls, she noticed great deals of foliage and trees the like she had never seen before, in particular contrast to the concrete jungle of London. 

Despite how perplexed she was by these features one observation still shocked her more than any other. 

The women in Ravenia were how could she summarise them, well larger. 

Since arriving she could not for the life of her spot an adult woman who was within her size range. All of the women seemed to vary in size with some being some of the heaviest set women she had ever seen whilst others were merely on the thicker side.

"How much do you feed these girls" Kat asked Dimitri.

"All of you're questions will now be answered by my lordship himself" Dimitri replied with no interest in mending their unpleasant attitude towards each other. 

Despite the beautiful warmness of the city and seeming happiness of the locals the city was towered over by a towering pillar of totalitarianism.

The car soon pulled up to an enormous castle situated directly in the heart of Vitersburg. The castle could only be described as something out of a fairy tale, a domain that would house a dark queen or evil sorcerer, with long spiral like black pears that seemed to rise above the clouds and protected by a moat filled with enormous crocodiles. A conception that could a teach a Bond villain a thing or two. 

An elongated draw bridge towered down over the moat and their convey drove directly into the gothic cathedral like building. 

"Well it's not hard to see why this guy is thought of as being so powerful." Kat thought to herself. 

She hated to admit it but for the first time in the trip she genuinely felt a little intimidated. In spite of the relative freedom of the outside country, within the castle grounds a military presence was far more strong within the state house. 

Armed guards in traditional garments patrolled the grounds and barbed wire tangled itself around every wall and every fence. 

She realised that at home she could bat her pretty eye lashes at anyone and get what she wanted. Out here a wrong look or improper introduction could result in her own execution. 

Within minutes the car had parked and Kat was escorted by Dimitri and and an armed military convey into the castle itself. 

The interior of the castle seemed just as haunting and gothic as the exterior of the castle. Stained glass windows enforced a royal quality to the castle whilst black satin banners with Marlowe's coat of arms encrusted upon them covered much of the walls and much of the light in the castle was given by candles lit around the dark corridors. 

She was searched by armed Guards before being escorted to a room named the royal chamber. 

Upon entering the room she was immediately met by the man she had been sent here to interview 'Sebastian Marlowe'. 

She had to say Marlowe certainly lived up to his rather dracula like image. A gaunt yet attractive man perched himself upon his throne like some sort of vulture perched on a dead tree. Upon his ascension to his standing position everyone in the room bowed, with the exception of the rather bemused Kat.

Kat here'd audiable sighs of shock from Marlowe's courtiers and henchmen. A person disrespecting Marlowe in such away would normally result in dire consequences. Kat realised what she had done from the reactions of those watching, her lack of honour to Marlowe had earned her a cutting look from Marlowe and she sensed the room grow in temperature so much so she could feel a bead of sweat instantaneously dribble down her head almost being able to hear it crash to the ground in the immediate silence.

"Hahahaha, the British, always think themselves above kneeling and yet they are a country defined by their love of monarchy." Marlowe said in a child like burst of laughter.

" Do you not know who I am, girl" Marlowe asked walking slowly towards Kat.

" I know full well who you are" Kat responded unwilling to back down and give this delusional bigot any respect.

"Then you should know it is common practice to kneel before a sovereign" Marlowe inquired seemingly assessing Kat like a hawk cornering a mouse. 

" Well I'm sorry but... You're not my sovereign" Kat responded with audiable gasps again being heard from everyone else in the room. 

" Well I admit Flanigan had more manners, but then again he certainly wasn't as pretty as you my little rose. 

Marlowe placed his index finger upon her forehead delicately sweeping her fringe to one side.

"So feisty, so beautiful, so... thin" Marlowe delicately whispered to her.

"What does being thin have anything to do with anything" Kat inquired growing in confidence wondering if she could play Marlowe just like any other man she had in her life. 

With her response Kat noticed Marlowe seemed to smile ever so briefly before himself responding. "All in good time my dear, all in good time, giving you answers now would eradicate any reason for our future conversations. But in the meantime I think we are just about to settle down to a little feast, won't you join us."


----------



## tomboy27 (Jul 30, 2014)

Marlowe raised a glass and proclaimed "Ladies and gentlemen, it is not often we are treated to a guest from another country, and when we do we there normally in prison." 

For some strange reason that seemed to have the audience in stitches. 

Kat realised it probably had more to do with the array of armed guards in the hall rather than it actually being funny. 

With an instant Marlowe placed his arm around Kat's shoulder and started to mutter in her ear. 

"You know it's rather fitting that you would arrive for such an extravagant occasion" Marlowe uttered.

"I thought you had most of this planned out" Kat replied withdrawing Marlowe's arm from her shoulder. 

Which made Marlowe let out a light hearted laugh.

"I must say I was led to believe you were more bloodthirsty than you seem." 

Kat proclaimed her confidence starting to shine through with every moment Marlowe was not trying to kill her. 

"Oh please the press always sowing the seeds of inaccuracy, your kind seem treat me as a repugnant killer." Marlowe said sitting Kat at a head table positioned in the far corner of the great hall. 

"Now I do believe some entertainment should be in order" Marlowe proclaimed, and with a click of his fingers an orchestra suddenly emerged from the same door Kat had wandered through, and started to perform classical orchestral pieces of the ages as Marlowe exited the hall to as he claimed to dress in more regal attire. 

As Kat sat at the large table waiters in their dozens began to spread the most desirable but also most excessive banquets across the long drawn out tables until not even a hint of the mahogany wood of the table could be seen. 

Soups, vegetables. Pastries, confectionaries, mutton, beef, chicken, fruit, lobster, gammon and just about every food delicacy Kat could name were placed throughout the vast expanse of the tables made to look even more like a feast from a fairy tale helped by the nine foot tall ice sculpture of a swan that had been delicately poised between the tables now being put on display. Food was not the only delicacy put on show with bottles of some of the oldest and finest wines and ales being wedged between the plates of the succulent cuisine.

A man that had been sitting next to Marlowe upon Kat's entrance to the hall seemed to raise a glass that acted as some sort of sign for the feast to begin. At witch point the entire population of the hall seemed to arise to its feet and headed of to the banquet tables like a pack of hungry wolves. 

Kat meanwhile had remained tightly seated to her chair throughout the onrushing stampede perfectly content to report on the activities within the hall rather than take part in them.

"You know you really should try one of the chocolate eclairs there really to die for" a woman uttered behind Kat.

Kat instantly picked up on something about the accent from the voice of the women. She certainly didn't speak with a Raverian tongue. In fact the woman's voice sounded distinctly similar to her own. 

Kat turned her head to see a young woman about her age sitting on the table next to her. Her auburn hair was cut to a trimmed shoulder length style and freckles were peppered throughout her face. Like all women seemed to be in Ravenia she was to put it politely on the bigger side of the proportion spectrum, with a minor double chin a belly bolstered by a spare tyre that rested firmly on her lush fattened thighs and a backside that meant even as she sat you could notice she really filled a chair as she nibbled on a piece of chocolate cake. The type of tendency which had obviously lead her weight to acclimatise in the lower 200lbs range.

Despite her weight Kat had to acknowledge she was a rather pretty girl with her bright blue eyes and gleaming pearly white smile. 

"Why thanks for the tip" Kat replied.

"Might I ask if you're from my neck of the woods" Kat asked further.

"Oh yes, suppose I should explain who I am" the plump girl replied. 

"My names Abby Flanagan, and yes I was born in North London were i grew up to." Abby bumbled on. 

" You see my dad Walter was a journalist who came out here a few years back you see, and when he finally came back he told me all about Ravenia and how great it was. He'd obviously made such a great impression out here that even Sebastian Marlowe himself would have been fine to have him emigrate out here, but unfortunately my dad passed away about two years ago now... horrible times...horrible times indeed."

"I'm sorry to hear that" Kat replied. 

"Well if there was any saving grace about it was that my dad left me much of his wealth in his will not a great amount but enough to do as he advised. To emigrate out here as he would have and what do you know here I am." Abby proclaimed.

"Interesting" Kat said. 

Kat continued "I never knew anything much about Walter so it's fascinating to learn about how much this place really touched him."

"Oh yes very much so" Abby responded. 

"You know one of the things he really loved about this place was the food. Speaking of which you simply have got to try some, it's simply divine." Abby continued her bright smile continuing to gleam. 

"Oh I don't think so, you know I'm feeling a little jet lagged and tired, not really the best time for eating so..." 

"So you can just have a quick drink instead" Abby interrupted. 

"I'm not sure" Kat hesitated.

" Oh go on treat yourself, it's not often I get to see another Brit out here, we might as well have some fun, for my old dad's sake at least." Abby responded. 

" Well when you put it like that I suppose we do only live once... oh go on then." Kat replied raising a smile. 

Before even asking what Kat would like Abby had set of for the drinks table her well nourished backside wobbling with every step she took. 

Within an hour Kat's first Raverian ale quickly spread to two under Abby's encouragement as well as the heavy alcohol percentage and general irresistible taste of the beverage. The two spread to three and the the third led to a fourth. 

The two increasingly more intoxicated women found there discussions becoming somewhat more perverse and intimate than two women who had barely just met should be. Leading Abby to once again suggest what she had earlier.

"So what about we grab a bite to eat" Abby asked. 

" Oh go on then you're never gonna stop asking are you sweetheart" Kat replied in a fit of drunken laughter. 

" Of course not, not until you're as big as me, which will take some doing." Abby replied laughingly with Kat to drunk to realise the bizarreness of what was just suggested. 

Over the course of the hour the two ladies had laid out chicken soup, piled their plates with franks-in-blankets, salted potato balls with fried Samon, buttered potatoes topped of with two dollops of chocolate cake, coated with chocolate ice cream. To Kat's surprise by the end of the evening not even a crumb would remain, and whilst Abby had obviously packed away a considerable deal more than she had the food's effects on her were still more prominent than any other meal she had eaten in her life. 

As Kat held her bloated stomach food baby in her hands under the table moaning in discomfort.

"To much for you ay" Abby asked patting her own well fed belly.

Kat let out more of a moan than an actual response.

"Well don't worry there's more were that came from" Abby sneakily replied.


----------



## hap helium (Aug 2, 2014)

Like the way you built to the feast and food baby. Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## karangoo (Aug 5, 2014)

great story!


----------



## DaveTheBrave (Oct 6, 2014)

Can't wait for more! (If you know what I mean...)


----------



## karangoo (Dec 3, 2014)

looking forward to the next


----------



## tomboy27 (Dec 22, 2014)

(*sorry it took so long to update just had a lot going on)

"Wake up sleepy head" 

"Waa, Waa" Kat mumbled half asleep as some woman attempted to wake here.

"It was quite a night last night, you'll be lucky if you're not hungover I must say" the woman continued. 

" Ugh, what happened"Kat groggily replied raising her lethargic cranium to a raised position to see Abby pottering around through the door way to another room, which seemed to lead into the kitchen. 

" You new girls, you're always the same first night, never seem to be able to handle the drink at first." Abby muttered to Kat as she handed her a warm cup of coffee. 

"Here, a nice warm cup of the good stuff usually cleans up the mess from the night before" Abby continued as Kat began to readjust to being awake. 

" What happened" Kat inquired, gradually regaining her bearings. 

"I was supposed to have my own accommodation, how did I get here" Kat inquired as she rose to her feet slightly panicked to be in an unfamiliar setting in a foreign country.

" Oh relax sweetheart, you got a little tipsy last night so I arranged with Sebastian Marlowe for you to spend the night sleeping in my chamber since you were in no condition to get to were ever you were supposed to be." Abby replied with a wry smile across her kindhearted face. 

"Unfortunately like I said the trim ladies like you have a little more trouble handling the booze, the more well how should I say... well padded ladies like me tend to have built up more of a capacity" Abby laughingly stated placing a hand on her own expanse of a tummy. 

" You don't understand, I... what are you saying that Marlowe spent the whole night watching me as drunk as a Russian sailor." Kat asked with a pointed eyebrow. 

"Oh gosh, no Marlowe only returned to the main hall twenty minutes before everyone left, he was actually attending some sort of meeting or something for most of the night, in spite of what he said earlier on in the evening" Abby responded reassuring Kat.

" Oh well thank heavens for that" Kat sighed in relief. 

" Well he may have seen us dancing on a table or two in the brief time he was there." Abby replied with a sly grin on her face. 

" What" Kat shrieked, appalled at her on drunken behaviour. 

At that moment Kat began to not only wonder were she was, but why she was there. She barely knew this girl and yet she had spent the night in her care and couldn't for the life of her understand why this girl was treating her like her best friend. 

"Oh don't worry about it I'm sure he was happy to know you have a sense of humour" Abby responded again in kindhearted way. 

"Forgive me for possibly being rude but may I ask who are you" Kat questioned, growing somewhat irritated by Abby's ability to shrug of embarrassing incidents.

" Oh I well I told you last night I.."

Kat interrupted her before she could continue "No I remember who you are, but what do you do and well... were are we" 

"Oh well I was wondering when you were going to ask that, you see were still in the royal palace, my living quarters in fact. You see I'm actually one of the housekeepers here in the castle and one of the most distinguished if I say so myself." Abby proclaimed proudly.

"And Marlowe allows you to live in the castle" Kat asked in an unamused fashion. 

"He likes to keep up appearances as he puts it, and between you and me I think he likes to have a little eye candy on display if you know what I mean" Kat could even detect a wink
from Abby as she explained Marlowe's preferences. 

"So he's a pig that keeps women around to salivate over all day" Kat replied with cutting speed. 

"Well that's putting it on a little harsh" Abby stammered, flabbergasted at what Kat had said. 

"You may not want to talk that sort of way around here a lot of people who say that don't last long around here" Abby replied in a flustered state.

"Oh so there it is everybody here seems to speak about Marlowe as some sort of God but the only reason that you do is because you're afraid of..."

"Afraid of what" A voice interrupted Kat before she could finish by a man who was all to familiar. Marlowe himself had entered the room and was standing behind her with his arm perched over the frame of the door. 

" Oh uuuum, uhhh"

Kat could only stammer as her mind went blank in front of this war lord she'd probably offended. 

"For the record I've never employed staff in my home for the simple reason of shallow infatuation miss Flannigan." Marlowe lectured Abby like a stern teacher. 

"Many of the young girls I employ here come from poor backgrounds, families with nothing who fear for their futures I fund these maidens and they in turn send much of their income home and are allowed to leave in their non working hours, and yes if they are able to catch my eye like a pearl in a dark oyster, well consider it an added pleasure" Marlowe proclaimed in an almost lyrical tone in an elegant smirk triggering a blush and warm smile from Abby reminiscent of a school girl reacting to a glance from her childhood crush. 

Marlowe then turned his head towards Kat, seemingly attempting to pierce through her vision "It's such a shame you've come to think so ill of me my fiery friend all I've done is allowed you entry to my beautiful country, hosted a banquet in you're honour and allowed you to sleep under my roof, and yet you refer to me as a swine I must say I cannot hide my disappointment."

"Well in that case I apologise, maybe we should start to discuss this in our interview later on" Kat responded trying to design a way to ease the tension. 

"I believe we've already had an interview, what do you think we are doing now" Marlowe proclaimed in a sly grin.

"Umm what" Kat answered back in a quizzed state.

"You heard, I have no interest in such drivel if you want an accurate description of my leadership, you should look no further than going out and experiencing our culture for yourself".


----------



## flaminghades14 (Dec 27, 2014)

Absolutely splendid! Please do continue


----------



## tomboy27 (May 15, 2015)

(Sorry for the infrequency between updates, I intend to get back to this story immediately)

"Arrogant tyrant"

Kat thought to herself slowly being escorted out of the castle by Marlowe's personal security. Her she was supposedly a professional journalist being subjected to a type of tourist drivel rather than fulfil her job. She knew of course she'd likely have another opportunity to get her one on one with Marlowe but felt severely angered for him to arrogantly sweep her aside in such a way.

"Kat wait" a high pitched voice in the distance called. Kat turned her head to see Abby hurrying in a fast paced waddle to catch up with her. In spite of her hesitation, Kat decided to be nice and slow down to let the cheery girl catch up. 

"Can I help you ?" Kat asked with an attempted hiding of irritable expression on her face. 

"You know I just thought it would be nice if I came with you, you know since you're a bit of a newbie around here you know." Abby queried with her usual upbeat charm riddled across her plump face.

"Oh I don't know I'm very busy and I have a lot of reporting to do you know with reporting the every day life of Ravenia." Kat responded hoping Abby could start to get a bit of a hint.

"Oh well what better way to get a glimpse of ordinary life in Ravenia than spend the day with an ordinary Ravenian citizen right." Abby replied.

" Look, thank you honestly for your kindness but I'm really not here to make friends or anything I'm here to do some serious work and quite frankly this could just be a teensy bit distracting. You know running around taking pictures or getting drunk, just feels a bit juvenile you know." Kat finally found herself saying in a soft way to put it as harmlessly as possible. 

"Oh, well I understand it's just well you know I don't get to spend much time with people from my neck of the woods you know. But no yeah I understand if it's an inconvenience.."

"It is" Kat replied quickly, before Abby was even done speaking to make sure the point was made.

" Oh ok well I'll see you later maybe, nice seeing you I guess." Abby responded looking very downtrodden, turning away and walking back in the opposite direction with her tail between her legs. 

"3..2..1.. Guiltrip !" Kat felt her mind screaming at her, looking at the young girl walking away almost comically dishevelled. "You know we I suppose you could at least show me a couple of shops around here." Kat found herself almost inadvertently shouting out to put an end to her raging guilt. Without barely getting her words out Abby had already turned around and instantly charged up the road.

" Great well what are we waiting around for let's go." Before Kat could catch her bearings Abby had already hooked her arm around Kat's and charged along with her to the inner city.


As the hours of repetitive rummaging through shops that she had no interest in ticked by, Kat did have to acknowledge that Abby did have a certain charm to her that was beginning to rub of on herself. Also There was a charming simplicity to the local surroundings that had by in large been lost to her through her years of city dwelling. The Eastern European architecture, the calm way of life, the various water features dispersed through the town added a beauty and warmth to the small nation secluded in the mountains. 
Even the previously overly eccentric Abby seemed to be becoming more tolerable as she nattered on about the latest fashions and general everyday life of a citizen of Ravenia.

"You know all of this shopping has really started to build my appetite"Abby proclaimed placing a hand on her continually swelling belly. 

Playing along with Abby's lunch plans Kat wandered into some cozy little tavern with some unpronounceable name which she later would find out from Abby translated as "The Fat Hen", a name Kat felt was a fitting metaphor for Abby, being readily plumped and treated like meat in stock. She wouldn't have put it past Marlowe to serve her for dinner at christmas.

"While you're here, you should know this has to be your regular eatery, the food here is even better than the castle, not a week has gone by since I've been here that I haven't eaten at the Fat Hen, great place to come in and just...just let go you know" Abby shrugged. 

"I can see that" Kat replied allowing her eyes to roll down at Abby's plump waist. 

Like the rest of the local area the Fat Hen held a bit of a charm, large fireplaces, paintings of the Ravenian countryside and an inviting aroma stemming from the kitchens that even Kat seemed to be succumbing too. 

Within twenty minutes or so the first orders made there way through the smoke filled kitchens and an array of food filled plates piled one after another on there table, as Kat looked on puzzled at the ludicrous banquet placed before them.

"It's good to have friends in high places" Abby gestured with a flirtatious wink at the waiter. 

Kat began making her plate taking small amounts from each plate. This earned her an unacceptable look from Abby. 

"Oh, no no no my dear you need big portions like this to truly appreciate the Fat Hen" Abby said loading Kat's plate with an abundance of food. 

Kat had no intention of eating the absurd amount of food, or even scratching the surface of what Abby had laid out before her, but did realise it was worth trying a little if just to shut up Abby. However, after just a few mouthfuls her face lit up with joy. 

"My god is this good" she thought to herself. 

"I take it your enjoying it right" Abby playfully questioned after seeing Kat's eyes light up. 

"I've got to say, you sure as heck weren't joking this is incredible" Kat replied. 

"I knew you would love it, I remember the first time I had my first dish at the Fat Hen, good times...good times."

"I've never eaten anything this good before, no wonder you come here every week" Kat uttered between mouthfuls. 

" Wow we'll take it easy lady, there's still a lot more to come, you know" Abby laughingly replied. 

"Sorry it must be costing us a fortune" not at all sweetie, the owners tend to throw a few favours out to those closest to Marlowe" Said Abby.

Within a few minutes Kat found her fork scratching her bare plate. Before she could rationalise her eating habits her plate was once more filled with glorious food.


----------



## tomboy27 (May 16, 2015)

Kat was struggling to comprehend what was quite happening, despite eating her large plate dry, she would find herself lifting her war-torn fork and prying large chunks of foreboding food past her lips. 

"Wow, you sure do like your food, must be a good old eater, back home right" Abby puckered in.

"Oh god no, I'd go all day without as much as a snack normally, it's just that here the food is so well... irresistible" Kat replied finishing of her second plate even faster than the first. 

"That's what they all say" Abby thought to herself ominously.

With the main courses all fully consumed by the two ladies it wasn't long before the waiter placed two large, warm slices of chocolate fudge cake directly in front of the pair. 

"How about one more round" Abby purred.

"Oh no, I couldn't even think about another bite. I feel like I'm about to burst" Kat replied rubbing her throbbing food baby. 

"Oh please lady, you'll be missing out on the sweetest thing in the world if you turn this down" Abby replied already digging into her own slice.

Much to Kat's shock, within the first bite of the chocolate treat it would only felt like mere seconds before the rest of the large slice was completely gone.

"Well, you weren't lying Abby." Kat uttered having to loosen the button on her skirt to breath. 

With all the courses eaten the waiters popped open a bottle of champagne and started pouring the bubbly liquid into the two ladies glasses. 

Normally Kat would never have hit the drink two days in a row, but the day had been such a pleasure she simply couldn't deny herself one more. 

The two gradually spent the remainder of the afternoon becoming gradually more tipsy and trading funny stories and raising a glass to and singing along to whatever song come on to the jukebox. Not that Kat could understand a word of what was being said. 

By the time the two left the Fat Hen the sun had already gone. Had Kat been sober she would have been appalled at even the thought of spending nearly all day in some pub. But at that moment in her tipsy state she couldn't be happier as the two stuffed, drunk friends loaded themselves into a car from Marlowe's security to be escorted back to the castle.

As Kat sat in the back of the car looking dazed and rubbing her stretched stomach Abby couldn't help but chip in with a comment. 

"I'm glad you you enjoyed your first outing at the Fat hen, if maybe a little to much" She said with a snicker. 

"Oh, shut up" Kat replied realising Abby was poking fun.

Much to Kat's surprise Abby's hand gradually made its way to her belly and began to rub her fingers gently over her peaked out belly. Even more to Kat's surprise she found herself strangely enjoying Abby's gentle touch. 

"You know, I don't think even I ate that much on my first outing at the Fat Hen, strangely enough most of the girls I know who start out eating that much in that place tend to find there cloths shrinking a little" Abby said with a hint of mischief in her eye. 

In her drunken state Abby could barely hear what Abby said, instead she let out a little giggle and simply replied "don't stop" as the the driver struggled to keep his eyes on the road and off his interior mirror to take a peak at the beauties causing him to grow a banana in his pants at what was going on in the back seat. 


By the time the two returned to the castle Abby had left Kat in a room to herself were Marlowe had assigned to her earlier in the day. When inside Kat could do nothing but collapse onto her back like a turtle rubbing her gorged but still toned stomach and hiccup much to her discomfort. 

"I think it's time we finally had our little one on one miss Robinson" a deep voice uttered to the side of her. 

With a gasp Kat suddenly sat up shocked to see Marlowe himself sitting on a chair on the other side of the room. 

" How long have you been here for" Kat replied with a hint of curiosity and fear in her voice. 

"Mere minutes, my lady, though it is hardly important" Marlowe replied, his as if he had nothing to answer for but deflected the outrage at her for being confrontational. 

"Well I suppose we could start the interview if you so wish" Kat answered in a distasteful style. 

"Interview, oh no we're not ready for that just yet my dear. One must earn my trust before before earning the right to hear the fullest of my opinions." Marlowe arrogantly replied. Within one nudge of his hand Kat fell back on to her back and back on to the bed. 

"Tell me, would you care to gain a greater measure of my trust and gratitude" Marlowe asked in a different tone of voice with a flirtatious glow in his eyes. 

Catching on to his drift, and the alcohol coursing through her body the same mischievous spirit seemed to come over Kat. 

"Well you'll get nowhere by standing there Kat slyly replied.

"It may lie within your power" he said, thoughtfully. "Will you trust me?. And with that, he extended his hand. 

"Yes" She replied still sizing him up like a lioness to her prey grasping his cold hand. 

He led her up a spiralling stair case to the upper level of the castle and into his private quarters. 

"I would advise you to sit there" He asked his same cold demeanour returning. As Kat readily pounced onto what seemed like a psychiatrists chair. 

As she looked around the room she found herself appreciating Marlowe's sense of style. The very masculine room devised of dark wood, and paintings dividing each wall helped create a sense of power. 

She leant back and closed her eyes and let her imagination do the rest. Relaxing and helped him do what he pleased.


----------



## caiseren (May 16, 2015)

Fantastic! I can't wait to see where this goes!


----------



## grasso (May 18, 2015)

its looking good


----------



## tomboy27 (May 20, 2015)

After spending the night with what he saw as his new flame. Marlowe waited until the young woman fell asleep in his arms, before slowly and quietly leaving her to her rest and leave the room. Marlowe made his way down the spiralling staircase and out of his own living quarters. Through his slow walk in the dark castle Marlowe reached a small library in the lower half of the castle. Marlowe slowly pushed a deceptively light, large book shelf to one side to reveal a secret tunnel way unbeknownst to anyone but himself was there. He made his way to a small dark room entirely bare but for one large alter standing majestically in the centre of the room. On top of the Alter was positioned an enormous cauldron containing some strange, haunting green liquid, swirling within its contents. 

Marlowe withdrew a lap sack from under the Alter and took an ounce of unearthly black powder from within and dropped it into the cauldron. 

The liquid began to boil and condense. It's mist rising in a green cloud forming itself into a strange, metaphysical, red, hooded, horned demon like figure. 

"Bringing me another soul to feed upon Marlowe. My you must be getting desperate" The demon sniggered. 

"Silence" Marlowe snarled throwing a strange red powder from the lap sack onto the demon and then watched it wince in pain as the powder seemed to burn its skin.

"Not a wise move boy, you will come to regret your mistreatment soon enough" The Demon growled. 

"When will you be satisfied with my end of the bargain, monster" Marlowe replied with disdain for the demon. 

"You're close, but still not close enough. But once our agreement is meet you shall have what you want." The Demon dematerialised in a rage and left Marlowe standing alone with only his thoughts to accompany him. 



The next day Kat awoke on that long chair she'd spent so much of the night before lying on. Groggily getting up she began to examine the effects of the night before on her body. She felt a little sore, a little hungover and weirdly still a little bloated, but overall she knew it could have been worse. 

If the room she had slept in that prior night was already impressive it was even more so once she'd opened the curtains the view made it even more so. She looked towards the parade of mountains towering into the sky. The country was hardly the hellhole western journalists had perceived it as being, she realised the only reason the United Nations could be so vigilant on the country's actions was entirely down to the man running it. 

As much as she was slightly embarrassed to have slept with Marlowe she didn't exactly regret it. She could hardly say that Marlowe didn't fulfil whatever expectations Abby had led her to believe. She even rationalised it further by acknowledging this would likely make things far more civil between the two, and that interview was undoubtably going to be easier now they had had a different kind of "one on one".

Still even with his increasing charms Kat still knew that he was just as much of a megalomaniac as she'd always known him to be and she could safely report that by the point she returned home. But more to the point she was just as worried that she might never get home. Marlowe's word was law in the country and what he said would always go, and he'd hardly seemed interested in seeing her go after the previous nights activities. What was even more startling to her was wondering if she'd even want to go home. All she had done since she'd been there was party, live in a castle and make love to a gorgeous king. Suddenly her little flat in Islington didn't seem quite as, well exotic. Not to mention she hadn't been in contact with anyone back home since she had arrived. Not her choice of course but she knew the security forces in the country couldn't be trusted. Without question her mail would be investigated persistently, and frankly it just seemed like more trouble than it was worth. 

As much as it did pain her, Kat managed to get herself decent surprisingly quickly and made her way down to the great hell being led by a delightful aroma. 

Much to her surprise Kat found every courtier, servant and made scattered throughout the hall enjoying breakfast. 

"Over Here" A voice yelled in the distance in Kat's direction. In the far distance Kat was able to identify the rather round Abby perched on a table calling to her. 

"Good to see your still with us after another night with little old me" Abby scoffed with a giggle once Kat had made her way over. 

"Well I wasn't that drunk, if I was really drunk I'd be in bed feeling sick as a dog now wouldn't I" Kat replied a little irritated. 

"Well I guess all that food you ate must have absorbed all that alcohol" Abby responded jokingly. 

"Well, you got me there" Kat replied with a smile. 

"Oh, but while you're here you may as well get some breakfast" Abby asked.

"Well it seems pretty good, and well it is the most important meal of the day right" Kat responded as her friends face lit up. 

"Mmmm, let me tell you, you have to try some of this stuff" Abby barely got her words out before surprisingly springing to her feet quickly for a woman of her size and bounded along to the food tables to fill two plates to the brim with flapjacks filled with bacon. 

"Umm that looks a little much, I was just thinking of a bagel and some fruit" Kat asked with a surprised look on her face. 

"Oh you're no fun. Come on this is basically a holiday for you right. Just have fun, besides I'm 2 and 0 for recommending you some great food so far right" Abby responded with a mischievous glimmer in her voice and posture. 

With much hesitation Kat decided to play along.

"Well at least if I eat a little il shut up her up" Kat thought herself. 

But with one bite of the carbohydrate filled feast that food bug she just couldn't shake since she arrived suddenly took hold of her again, and this time she took it out on the poor flapjack in record time, leaving her to drop her fork on the dish and gaze at her own greediness. 

"Well that was...Ummm... a surprise" Abby murmured in an equal amount of disbelief as Kat herself. 

Finally Kat was awakened from her awestruck state to turn to the puzzled Abby. 

"What are you staring at. Is there something in my hair" Kat asked slightly embarrassed, eager to divert the situation to something else. 

Abby however was still lost for words but a small grin seemed to be stemming across her face. 

"What" Kat asked frustrated with Abby's naughty look. 

"What" She continued to ask growing a little embarrassed. 

"WHAT!" She stressed one final time almost yelling.

"Nothing, dear just surprised you've got such an appetite" Abby jokingly replied. Her usual light demeanour returning. 

"Well it's not me, just the food her is so good, must be those fertile lands right." Kat responded looking for excuses.

" Oh yeah, fertile lands. That was the excuse I used to use for turning into such a fatty too." Abby naughtily thought to herself patting her own rotund gut and watching her friend sprinkle even the crumbs on her plate into her mouth.


----------

